# Hydrovar password



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Given the time of post, I would say youre in a jam.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's a long shot, but does anyone know a backdoor password (4-digit number) to get into password protected menus of a Hydrovar drive if the password is no longer the factory default of 0066? Don't really want to do a reset to defaults, then the programming goes away. They particular model is an HV 4.075, but the front end on all of these Hydrovar drives is the same.


Start here and roll the numbers:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/971382/Pick-4-Most-Common-Numbers


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Wish I could help. I had heard once that ITT was brand-labeling those drives from ABB and they are essentially the same guts as an ACS310, but I could find no corraboration for that anywhere. Even then, I no longer have an access point for info from ABB since the Baldor realignment (all the ABB drive reps were fired in favor of Baldor reps, in spite of the fact that some Baldor reps sucked). Let us know if you find it though.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Marc,
I doubt you can do a system restore (defaults) without the password. This is the main reason I never use passwords. Use the factory settings and use other means to keep unqualified people from accessing the program.
If someone went in and changed it, you got a problem. You might need to replace the control board. I hope not, but you might have too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thought I'd post here for posterity's sake. 

The factory master password is 0726.

When you enter that password, you'll be able to scroll to the option to enter a new password, and it will show you what the original user password is.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

How did you get it?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

garfield said:


> How did you get it?


I read the part in the manual where it says:

_Your Goulds Distributor or Application Engineer will not be able to help you with programming problems if you have changed the password and lost it!_

...and then I proceeded to call them and asked them for a password that will work. I don't take no for an answer. 

That password also opens up some undocumented menus. Seems like they're menus for loading the firmware.


----------



## Praveen Prasad (Jan 27, 2021)

MDShunk said:


> Thought I'd post here for posterity's sake.
> 
> The factory master password is 0726.
> 
> When you enter that password, you'll be able to scroll to the option to enter a new password, and it will show you what the original user password is.


Correct ! Its works for me


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Praveen Prasad said:


> Correct ! Its works for me


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. It's required, and I have provided a link below to assist with this. 









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

